# Solo Skiff thoughts ?



## Knee Deep

What's your take on the Solo Skiff ? I'm working a deal on a Pelican Ambush, but thinking the Solo Skiff would be a better option.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers

Never fished out of either... But check out the X fish too... I like the Ambush...


----------



## backcast

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> Never fished out of either... But check out the X fish too... I like the Ambush...


I have Fiberglas version. Fished it about 3times. Mainly drifted with fly rod at the ready. I did pole it some. I like it and look forward to using it more in Galveston. Ask your questions. There is a lot of info on the Texas kayak board. www.texaskayakfisherman.com


----------



## noeettica

These "Novelty" Boats Look interesting and I would love to try one ...

BUT My 13 foot NMZ Gheenoe is Lighter and can go anywhere !!!

I SUP it! I Kayak Paddle it! I Pole It ! I Troll it ! and I run it with a Mud Motor and an outboard !!!

I am Tickled Shitless !!!


----------



## CurtisWright

I built one and I love it.


----------



## AfterHours2

I owned one of the first Pelicans to hit the market a while ago. Do yourself a favor and just buy a 13' Gheenoe. More versatile and much safer IMHO..


----------



## Copperspoonfly

I love my soloskiff. It is very easy to pole and you never have to worry about it getting swamped. Any wave would flow off the the back of the skiff. I don't think that is the case with the other skiffs were mentioned.


----------



## Knee Deep

Copperspoonfly said:


> I love my soloskiff. It is very easy to pole and you never have to worry about it getting swamped. Any wave would flow off the the back of the skiff. I don't think that is the case with the other skiffs were mentioned.


What size motor are you running?


----------



## backcast

Knee Deep said:


> What size motor are you running?


I had a 3.5 Tohatsu and switched it out for 6 hp Suzuki. the 3.5 would slip or cavitate which was a common problem for the 3.5.

Joe


----------



## Knee Deep

Well I'm off the Pelican and deciding between the Solo Skiff and the Gheenoe 13' NMZ...leaning toward the Solo with a 5hp


----------



## el9surf

I owned a solo it was a cool ltitle boat. The main issue is its basically a motorized kayak. The range of the outboard allows you to get much further from the ramp than you would normally venture in such a small boat. This can be a good thing in some situations, but if the weather or wind turns on you it can get you in trouble. That boat in a following sea, or wind driven chop isn't ideal and can be unsafe if you are not paying attention. If you fish protected waters and don't have open water to cross it's a cool boat. Having the motor on the back will encourage you to do more with the boat than its capable of. It still lacks space to move around which was a challenge for me. I think the gheenoe is much more versatile.


----------



## Knee Deep

This would be my 2nd boat (3rd if you count the kayak). My other boat is a 16' Weld Craft Tunnel with a Yamaha F70. The Solo Skiff would be a go and explore sheltered, shallow waters, especially spring runs, sloughs, etc. I've owned a Gheenoe before and loved it, but think I would have more fun with the Solo ??? Still debating !


----------



## barrell

The solo skiff is not a problem in wind blown chop. You buy a solo skiff for its fully self bailing deck. There is no transom all water rushes out the back if any even enters they are pretty dry. Ive had one three years now and just recently became a dealer.


----------



## AfterHours2

Knee Deep said:


> Well I'm off the Pelican and deciding between the Solo Skiff and the Gheenoe 13' NMZ...leaning toward the Solo with a 5hp


Never owned a Solo Skiff but it seems odd that there is a lot that come up for sale on the forum that have little to no use. Not knocking the rig by any means but it seems like a normal occurance. Just a thought..


----------



## barrell

They clearly aren't for everybody. Its a very small craft that can be launched from a pickup bed and run a on a very small lightweight economical motor. I think some out of shape overwheight buyers get a rude awakening and really should have stuck with a boat. What exactly is a micro skiff is the question. A Solo skiff is the epiphany of a micro skiff. Some of the boats presented on this site are just small boats not micro skiffs. But that's just my opinion. In my mind 20hp is a boat.


----------



## el9surf

I think the portability idea is a bit misleading. They are not that easy to load in a truck or launch on the side of the road. 14 ft of boat even if it's light is still an awkward lift. I have a 14 ft paddle board that is less than half the weight of the solo and it's still a pain in the ass. I'm not fat, old or out of shape either.


----------



## barrell

Im 62 and don't have any problem loading and unloading out of a six foot bed. Most of the boats featured on this site including the geenhoos all need a trailer.


----------



## Skiff Junky

AfterHours2 said:


> Never owned a Solo Skiff but it seems odd that there is a lot that come up for sale on the forum that have little to no use. Not knocking the rig by any means but it seems like a normal occurance. Just a thought..


Simple explanation.

When you purchase a SOLO you have to ignore the cardinal rule of "try it before you buy it" because their are no demo's except the used market. You either like it or you don't. With the cost being so low, risk isn't a big factor IMHO and unless you find exactly what you want used, you might as well buy new and get what you want.

Fortunately I really like mine and can't wait till I get the 3.5 broke in. 

I read threads on this site where people try to make it into something it's not. It's a "SOLO" poling skiff. Motor just gets you to where you're going with minimal effort before going to the pole.


----------



## KnotHome

I got to test drive a friend's. If you're looking for a kayak with more range, this is it. If you want a "boat" I'd look else where, but ike others have said, the idea of not being swamped is appealing. I've never been in a gheenoe, so I'm afraid I can't offer a stability comparison. With all the BS being put on yaks today, I imagine you'll see more moving in this direction.


----------



## barrell

We do free demos in Nj. In factl l let a guy borrow a solo for the day.


----------



## Knee Deep

After all the comments and my own research, I've decided the Solo Skiff will work best for me. I just purchased a new Tacoma TRD Sport yesterday so will have to wait a couple of months or so for the purchase. That will give me some time to visit some of the dealers or find a used roto-molded version. Thanks everyone for your input both pro and con.


----------



## barrell

What state are you in? Have you done a demo on water yet?


----------



## Knee Deep

Florida...no I haven't


----------



## Fishingjordan

I think they are pretty sick but I prefer to fish with a friend and the closest thing my friends have is a kayak, won't be able to keep up lol.


----------



## Knee Deep

I Fishhead said:


> Knee Deep, I love my Solo Skiff. It's designed for inshore fishing and it excels at this. I also have a Tacoma with a T Bone bed extender and it works fine. I've also added the BooneDox Landing gear to my boat. This gives me the option to launch or retrieve from the truck or from the road. I don't even get my feet wet anymore.
> 
> The Solo poles and paddles much better than my old 13 Gheenoe and you don't have to worry about swamping. The Gheenoe is more stable than a Solo but you can dance a jig on the Solo if you feel like it. It's a one person boat so comparing stability is apples and oranges anyway. The Gheenoe is a fine boat and I loved mine. The Solo and Gheenoe are different animals.
> 
> A 3.5 hp is a perfect fit for the boat. It's not designed to be a speed boat. I have a buddy with a 6hp on his Solo and he regrets the choice. You just don't need it.
> 
> Here's some pix of my Solo using the landing gear.


Nice set up you have


----------



## SKIFFGUY

el9surf said:


> I think the portability idea is a bit misleading. They are not that easy to load in a truck or launch on the side of the road. 14 ft of boat even if it's light is still an awkward lift. I have a 14 ft paddle board that is less than half the weight of the solo and it's still a pain in the ass. I'm not fat, old or out of shape either.


Misleading ??? There is video on the website- all over it showing the boat being loaded and unloaded...I know- its me in the video. The video is not edited, its as is. The Solo IS NOT hard to launch and load..just my two cents, but I had to comment...
LAUNCH N LOAD 



THRU THE WAVES


----------



## CurtisWright

AfterHours2 said:


> Never owned a Solo Skiff but it seems odd that there is a lot that come up for sale on the forum that have little to no use. Not knocking the rig by any means but it seems like a normal occurance. Just a thought..


They're not for overweight or uncoordinated people. If you cannot stand up and fish out of a standard sit on top Kayak then you cannot do it off this thing. If you can then they are a blast.


----------



## CurtisWright

el9surf said:


> I think the portability idea is a bit misleading. They are not that easy to load in a truck or launch on the side of the road. 14 ft of boat even if it's light is still an awkward lift. I have a 14 ft paddle board that is less than half the weight of the solo and it's still a pain in the ass. I'm not fat, old or out of shape either.


 Yes. Small Trailer is all the difference.


----------



## CurtisWright

Knee Deep said:


> What's your take on the Solo Skiff ? I'm working a deal on a Pelican Ambush, but thinking the Solo Skiff would be a better option.


Solo is Way better. The ambush looks cooler, but the solo is easier to use. No tiller extension. You don't have to walk back and forth to put in and out of gear. You can work on the motor in deep water if you have too. The grab bar in the back is great for lifting, where the motor is in the way on the Ambush. 

Trust me, I have done it both ways...


----------



## barrell

CurtisWright said:


> They're not for overweight or uncoordinated people. If you cannot stand up and fish out of a standard sit on top Kayak then you cannot do it off this thing. If you can then they are a blast.


Not quite. I sell Hobies and the the Pro Angler is the most stable and easiest to stand up in. The solo skiff is twice as easy to stand in. Its 41 inches wide.


----------



## Knee Deep

Finally got to see a Solo Skiff in person at a dealer in Dania Beach when we were down in the area for the weekend. The Skiff is all that I expected and am moving forward with a purchase. I'm chasing down an outboard first, it's between a Yamaha 4hp or a Mercury 5hp. Running down deals on both.


----------



## barrell

Look at the Suzuki 4hp. Be carefull putting max horsepower on a soloskiff. They don't really need it.


----------



## Knee Deep

barrell said:


> Look at the Suzuki 4hp. Be carefull putting max horsepower on a soloskiff. They don't really need it.


Not a Suzuki fan, and although I agree that the 5hp may not be needed, I'm leaning towards the Mercury. Weight difference between the 4 and the 5 is negligible so that wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## barrell

I just ordered a 4hp Suzuki. Ill be testing it on the solo and report the numbers. I get 12mph with the 3.5 tohatsu at 200 pounds body wheight.


----------



## Knee Deep

Well, although I thought I would wait awhile since I just bought a new truck, I pulled the trigger and bought a Solo Skiff and a 5hp Mercury. Will be picking them up Friday afternoon...can't wait !!!


----------



## barrell

Knee Deep said:


> Well, although I thought I would wait awhile since I just bought a new truck, I pulled the trigger and bought a Solo Skiff and a 5hp Mercury. Will be picking them up Friday afternoon...can't wait !!!


Awsome you will feel like a kid again. Please report performance numbers once you get that 5hp broke in. That's a Tohatsu motor I believe?


----------



## Knee Deep

barrell said:


> Awsome you will feel like a kid again. Please report performance numbers once you get that 5hp broke in. That's a Tohatsu motor I believe?


I bought a Mercury 5hp.


----------



## barrell

mercury and tohatsu are the same motor. At least they are in the 3.5hp. Identical motor different sticker. The dealer didn't tell you that?


----------



## Knee Deep

barrell said:


> mercury and tohatsu are the same motor. At least they are in the 3.5hp. Identical motor different sticker. The dealer didn't tell you that?


I did not understand your point. Yes, as I understand it, Tohatsu makes most of the small outboard 4 strokes.


----------



## barrell

The Tohatsu's tend to have carb problems. Mine is in the shop now getting carb looked at for stalling. I cant wait to get my Suzuki!!!
The Tohatsu is usually a few hundred dollars cheaper then the Mercury labeled one.


----------



## Knee Deep

SKIFFGUY said:


> Misleading ??? There is video on the website- all over it showing the boat being loaded and unloaded...I know- its me in the video. The video is not edited, its as is. The Solo IS NOT hard to launch and load..just my two cents, but I had to comment...
> LAUNCH N LOAD
> 
> 
> 
> THRU THE WAVES


SKIFFGUY,
What brand of bed extender are you using in the video and where can I get the Solo Skiff decals ?
Knee Deep


----------



## barrell

Knee Deep said:


> SKIFFGUY,
> What brand of bed extender are you using in the video and where can I get the Solo Skiff decals ?
> Knee Deep


That's not me that's skiffguy the owner of the company. Better known as Tom. Im just a dealer. But we both use the boone dox extender. All aluminum, American made, and has a curve so you don't bust up your hitch backing down into a stump or rock.


----------



## Knee Deep

barrell said:


> That's not me that's skiffguy the owner of the company. Better known as Tom. Im just a dealer. But we both use the boone dox extender. All aluminum, American made, and has a curve so you don't bust up your hitch backing down into a stump or rock.


Went to their website, looks like a different style than is in the video ?


----------



## barrell




----------



## Knee Deep

I picked up my Solo Skiff and a 5hp Mercury outboard today. Have previous plans for the weekend so the skiff will have to wait (unfortunately) until next Friday


----------



## Knee Deep

By the way...any recommendations on a paddle ?


----------



## el9surf

I have a brand new aqua bound carbon fiber paddle that I got for mine that I would sell. I had intentions of using it but never did.


----------



## Knee Deep

el9surf said:


> I have a brand new aqua bound carbon fiber paddle that I got for mine that I would sell. I had intentions of using it but never did.


Adjustable ???


----------



## el9surf

Knee Deep said:


> Adjustable ???


Yes it's adjustable


----------



## el9surf

Just to clarify it's an sup paddle so you can stand and paddle while you fish.


----------



## Knee Deep

el9surf said:


> Just to clarify it's an sup paddle so you can stand and paddle while you fish.


Yes, SUP paddle. Just making sure it was adjustable for different height people. Let me know the model and price, please.


----------



## el9surf

Ok, I will send you a pm


----------



## barrell

Ive always used an sup paddle on mine but have been reading some posts where guys are loving an xtra long (280cm) two blade kayak paddle.


----------



## barrell

report back on what kind of speed you get with the 5hp. Also what you wheigh


----------



## Knee Deep

barrell said:


> report back on what kind of speed you get with the 5hp. Also what you wheigh


Will do !


----------



## Knee Deep

I Fishhead said:


> Congrats Knee Deep. I use a 9 foot kayak paddle. You can use it to stand up paddle or sit down paddle.


I have to consider that also !


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Knee Deep said:


> After all the comments and my own research, I've decided the Solo Skiff will work best for me. I just purchased a new Tacoma TRD Sport yesterday so will have to wait a couple of months or so for the purchase. That will give me some time to visit some of the dealers or find a used roto-molded version. Thanks everyone for your input both pro and con.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

Congrats on your new Solo, and truck.
I have a bed extender I made myself BTW.
Many extenders out there, any will work as long as adjustable.
Tohatsu and Mercury as said,are same... I have heard the carb float sticks once in while but I'm keeping my Tohatsu lol... I love it.


----------



## Scrob

Saw a couple of dudes running them off an ICW creek a few months back. Looked great back in there. Later at the ramp, the dude comes walking up soaking wet. Said he fell off in the middle of the bridge channel and didn't have his kill switch around his wrist. His buddy chased down the boat and he swam for a bit i guess. Got me thinking that if you need to navigate bigger water to get to the flats, it might be sketch. Really cool design though


----------



## Knee Deep

Scrob said:


> Saw a couple of dudes running them off an ICW creek a few months back. Looked great back in there. Later at the ramp, the dude comes walking up soaking wet. Said he fell off in the middle of the bridge channel and didn't have his kill switch around his wrist. His buddy chased down the boat and he swam for a bit i guess. Got me thinking that if you need to navigate bigger water to get to the flats, it might be sketch. Really cool design though


Imagine if it were a bigger boat and there was no "friend" to chase it down. It's all about boater safety no mater what you are on.


----------



## barrell

Operator error, They are so much fun to drive its easy to get careless.


----------



## Vining

I am a prostaffer for a kayak company but there are times I would like to go further than I can paddle or motor with our new electric motor so the solo skiff has my interest. I know that gas mileage can vary with sped and weight and what not buy these motors only carry little fuel. How far can you practically go on a tank? Do you ever carry extra gas tanks?


----------



## barrell

with a Tohatsu 3.5hp you get about 40-45 miles per gallon. I carry one extra quart in the hatch when I fish. You can carry as many quarts as you want. Plenty of room .12mph and Im 200 pounds


----------



## Fergo

Knee deep, how are you liking the skiff so far? I really want to buy one of these and have been resherching them for over a month now. I'm just concerned about the max weight limit. Seems like all you solo skiff owners weigh 200# or less and using smaller motor. I'm about 230# and currently own a 5hp mercury I think with fuel it's around 65#. I think after I load my gear I'll be around 360# I'm sure I can keep it under 400# just curious what you solo owners think. What's the max weight you guys have on the skiff when operating and how's the peformance? Since it has no transom if operated at the max weight or just under will I be seating in water? I don't mind getting wet just don't want to seat in it like some sit on top kayaks I've owned...


----------



## Knee Deep

I love my Solo. I weigh about 185 and also have a 5 hp Merc. The seating area is elevated on the Solo so I don't think you would have a problem. I have found the Solo to be very stable, but you have to remember to keep your hand on the tiller while under way. I let go at about 3/4 throttle to adjust my grip and the motor immediately turned hard and almost threw me. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Knee Deep said:


> . I let go at about 3/4 throttle to adjust my grip and the motor immediately turned hard and almost threw me. .



Adjust your trim anode. It should track straight at 3/4 throttle. It's an accident waiting to happen if you don't.


----------



## Knee Deep

jmrodandgun said:


> Adjust your trim anode. It should track straight at 3/4 throttle. It's an accident waiting to happen if you don't.


Don't think there is a trim anode on the 5. There is however a friction knob, probably need to tighten it a little.


----------



## atti_mac

I have a 2015 PA 14, and I am thinking about to sell it and get a Solo.. I know few people mentioned to get a Gheenoe, because it is so awesome, but if you go to the bay and waves are coming the Gheenoe will fill up with water immediately , but the solo will slide through like a surf imo, right? Just like my kayak.
I have few questions, and the reason I am asking because i tried to google for photos but nobody does the setup I am thinking off..
So, my plan to get a 5hp Lehr Propane motor, and buy a Frontier *360 Pinnacle Seat w*ith a swivel base.
I also want to install a Hobie PA 14 long rail on both side , and I have a brand new Hummingbird Helix 5 SI on ram holder. In the front I am thinking on a ice bag, and a live well underneath the seat. I can put a rod holders on the Hobie rail. So what you guys think I will able to use for anything as the PA but even go further/faster out right?
Also it is crazy how people try to sell a used solo for $2600and above without motor on facebook site , I thought a brand new is $1850+tax right?


----------



## Knee Deep

atti_mac said:


> I have a 2015 PA 14, and I am thinking about to sell it and get a Solo.. I know few people mentioned to get a Gheenoe, because it is so awesome, but if you go to the bay and waves are coming the Gheenoe will fill up with water immediately , but the solo will slide through like a surf imo, right? Just like my kayak.
> I have few questions, and the reason I am asking because i tried to google for photos but nobody does the setup I am thinking off..
> So, my plan to get a 5hp Lehr Propane motor, and buy a Frontier *360 Pinnacle Seat w*ith a swivel base.
> I also want to install a Hobie PA 14 long rail on both side , and I have a brand new Hummingbird Helix 5 SI on ram holder. In the front I am thinking on a ice bag, and a live well underneath the seat. I can put a rod holders on the Hobie rail. So what you guys think I will able to use for anything as the PA but even go further/faster out right?
> Also it is crazy how people try to sell a used solo for $2600and above without motor on facebook site , I thought a brand new is $1850+tax right?


atti_mac,
Where are you located?


----------



## backcast

Also it is crazy how people try to sell a used solo for $2600and above without motor on facebook site , I thought a brand new is $1850+tax right? [/QUOTE]

I believe the fiberglass model is usually priced above the rotomolded.

Joe


----------



## el9surf

atti_mac said:


> I have a 2015 PA 14, and I am thinking about to sell it and get a Solo.. I know few people mentioned to get a Gheenoe, because it is so awesome, but if you go to the bay and waves are coming the Gheenoe will fill up with water immediately , but the solo will slide through like a surf imo, right? Just like my kayak.
> I have few questions, and the reason I am asking because i tried to google for photos but nobody does the setup I am thinking off..
> So, my plan to get a 5hp Lehr Propane motor, and buy a Frontier *360 Pinnacle Seat w*ith a swivel base.
> I also want to install a Hobie PA 14 long rail on both side , and I have a brand new Hummingbird Helix 5 SI on ram holder. In the front I am thinking on a ice bag, and a live well underneath the seat. I can put a rod holders on the Hobie rail. So what you guys think I will able to use for anything as the PA but even go further/faster out right?
> Also it is crazy how people try to sell a used solo for $2600and above without motor on facebook site , I thought a brand new is $1850+tax right?


I don't think the swivel seat is a great idea. You don't want to raise the center of gravity at all. When making turns at slow speed under power you will run the risk of tipping it over.


----------



## atti_mac

Houston TX


----------



## atti_mac

So what do you think , what is better the fiberglass ir rotomolded? And what you guys think of the idea to get a Lehr propane 5hp motor? 





backcast said:


> Also it is crazy how people try to sell a used solo for $2600and above without motor on facebook site , I thought a brand new is $1850+tax right?


I believe the fiberglass model is usually priced above the rotomolded.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## atti_mac

el9surf said:


> I don't think the swivel seat is a great idea. You don't want to raise the center of gravity at all. When making turns at slow speed under power you will run the risk of tipping it over.


Ok so what about the Pelican Ambush? That one doesn't have a raised center problem, so if I nstall a seat on that would be fine right? The reason I having a problem to find a right platform, because I like the idea a "kayak" like skiff, with a motor . So I would rig it out as close as possible look the skiff like I use my PA14. I would fish with the skiff at the same area, or in the bay around Surfside beach, Kemah or Galveston area, so I don't care pole pushing or standing on the top of the cooler. Yes I can buy a CarolinaSkiff J13 for that type of fishing, but the Ambush or Solo would fit in my truck's bed . So for that purpose , is it too crazy to put a seat in it, and a live well, or even a handrail on the side with fishfinder , lights, etc?


----------



## backcast

atti_mac said:


> Ok so what about the Pelican Ambush? That one doesn't have a raised center problem, so if I nstall a seat on that would be fine right? The reason I having a problem to find a right platform, because I like the idea a "kayak" like skiff, with a motor . So I would rig it out as close as possible look the skiff like I use my PA14. I would fish with the skiff at the same area, or in the bay around Surfside beach, Kemah or Galveston area, so I don't care pole pushing or standing on the top of the cooler. Yes I can buy a CarolinaSkiff J13 for that type of fishing, but the Ambush or Solo would fit in my truck's bed . So for that purpose , is it too crazy to put a seat in it, and a live well, or even a handrail on the side with fishfinder , lights, etc?


There are 2 and maybe 3 Facebook sites for Solo Skiff. One is for owners of Solo Skiff only. but you can see some rigging ideas there. Some have put seats on the Solo Skiff. I think it would just be in the way as least for me as I fly fish from it.
Joe


----------



## el9surf

I suppose if you mounted a really low seat that was almost flush with the center hatch you would be fine. I was envisioning a pedestal type rotating seat that sat higher up. That type of seat would mess up the center of gravity when turning at low speeds when not fully on plane. All the other stuff you mentioned should be fine. Just remember it's a small boat so space is limited.


----------



## atti_mac

Thank you, I run to something else , and I have to make a big decision lol
I still love the idea of the Solo, but I found the X-Fish Plus, what is basically a Solo Skiff on steroids . Able to use a swivel seat, has storage , unsinkable, 6hp, hatch, and a seat for the second person, what I will barely use.. Everything I was dreamed of. A more expensive, but not that crazy as a aqunami jet kayak lol. It is just under $4K. I think I will able to use for fishing in Galveston area more safely than the Solo , because it is wider , more stable. Still able to carry on the back of my truck with a hitch extender. I will update a photo when I got it 






I Fishhead said:


> You can put a seat on the Solo Skiff but I find that I don't need one. Best to try it out first then decide. I don't know much about the Lehr engines but I really love my 3.5 Tohatsu on the Solo. You can run all day on the internal tank. If I carry extra fuel I use the MSR fuel bottles. They hold one full fill up for the Tohatsu but I rarely find myself refueling.
> 
> The Solo Skiff has an advantage over the Gheenoe because it's virtually un - swamp - able. And it has an advantage over the Ambush and Gheenoe because the engine is right there in your control. You don't need a tiller extension and you don't need to scoot to the stern to tend the engine. It's a simple, well thought out boat.


,


----------



## commtrd

Some of my thoughts may be worth a penny or so but here goes: after much thinking about it, I decided a solo skiff would be a really neat setup for what I want to do which is fish ultra shallow marsh type terrain and extremely shallow flats. I wanted to be able to pole and for the boat to be more of a microskiff than a kayak. Had a kayak and due to the ever-present south TX wind, it just wasn't much fun. Kayak sold shortly. 2nd issue is all the total a$$hats at the boat launches. I can put in a soloskiff anywhere so that issue is corrected. Compared to a ghenoe or similar I have no experience with those they are likely a great alternative also. This boat is supposed to be for short duration trips in marsh, oyster reef ridden area, and extreme shallow flats. Not for crossing bays and taking out in the gulf. So for that I THINK a soloskiff is going to be awesome. I screwed up on my trailer purchase but I can fix it. A ghenoe would need a trailer anyway so there's that.

Get the boat Friday and the stiffy 16' PP and ram rod stake out pole. Keep in mind the major difference between TX and FL (FL is awesome and TX is not) namely the wind among other things and a soloskiff seems to make sense. If it proves to not be a good thing I can just sell it but don't see that happening. Does it take the place of a regular boat? No. But it is not meant to replace a regular TPS. Meant for fishing places regular boats cannot go. Which is the whole point.


----------



## atti_mac

commtrd said:


> Some of my thoughts may be worth a penny or so but here goes: after much thinking about it, I decided a solo skiff would be a really neat setup for what I want to do which is fish ultra shallow marsh type terrain and extremely shallow flats. I wanted to be able to pole and for the boat to be more of a microskiff than a kayak. Had a kayak and due to the ever-present south TX wind, it just wasn't much fun. Kayak sold shortly. 2nd issue is all the total a$$hats at the boat launches. I can put in a soloskiff anywhere so that issue is corrected. Compared to a ghenoe or similar I have no experience with those they are likely a great alternative also. This boat is supposed to be for short duration trips in marsh, oyster reef ridden area, and extreme shallow flats. Not for crossing bays and taking out in the gulf. So for that I THINK a soloskiff is going to be awesome. I screwed up on my trailer purchase but I can fix it. A ghenoe would need a trailer anyway so there's that.
> 
> Get the boat Friday and the stiffy 16' PP and ram rod stake out pole. Keep in mind the major difference between TX and FL (FL is awesome and TX is not) namely the wind among other things and a soloskiff seems to make sense. If it proves to not be a good thing I can just sell it but don't see that happening. Does it take the place of a regular boat? No. But it is not meant to replace a regular TPS. Meant for fishing places regular boats cannot go. Which is the whole point.



I bought a very nice setup solo  I got a 2016 boat motor and alu trailer with a folding hitch. I have a power pole , battery installed, Hobie stand up H bar in the front , rod holders, Garmin 7 sv , some other Hobie's accessories, and a Gopro on it. So It is really rigged out . Very happy, now ready to go fish


----------



## commtrd

Got any pictures?


----------



## atti_mac

commtrd said:


> Got any pictures?




I am at work, only have this one with me.


----------



## commtrd

Not sure how I am going to end up with rigging. But likely stay more on the minimal side as I want to fly fish from the boat much as possible.


----------



## Ambush1

Knee Deep said:


> Well I'm off the Pelican and deciding between the Solo Skiff and the Gheenoe 13' NMZ...leaning toward the Solo with a 5hp


Don't jump off just yet. I know things were a little touch and go on the Pelican Ambush.
It is now fully in our possession and I think you would like the improvements.
Feel free to call me 941-915-1815 or visit our site AmbushSkiffs.com or on FB


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Copying the BMW guy?


----------



## dranrab

atti_mac said:


> I bought a very nice setup solo  I got a 2016 boat motor and alu trailer with a folding hitch. I have a power pole , battery installed, Hobie stand up H bar in the front , rod holders, Garmin 7 sv , some other Hobie's accessories, and a Gopro on it. So It is really rigged out . Very happy, now ready to go fish



What brand trailer is that?


----------



## Nabstar

I see so many people talking about which gas engine to buy ..... but the best alternative for these skiffs is an ePropulsion electric engine. They www.fourseas.com (US distributor) sells the "Spirit" electric motor which is equal to a 3-4 horse. The reasons for electric over gas are so many. They only weigh 40 lbs. and separate into two pieces which make it WAY easier to carry and install. The battery floats, it's a direct drive so it's utterly silent, electric has WAY more torque than a gas outboard, the battery will last for over an hour at full speed (4-5 hours at 40% speed) and they need no maintenance. I wouldn't recommend a Torqeedo electric as they're known to have corrosion issues and have a whining sound. The ePropulsion Spirit will do circles around a gas engine, make no noise and will push a skiff perfectly. I'm just saying. I use one on an 11' inflatable boat and it has more than enough power.


----------



## crboggs

atti_mac said:


> I am at work, only have this one with me.


*lol* Missed a spot or two...should be able to add another 3 or 4 accessories on there somewhere...


----------



## Vertigo

Nabstar said:


> the battery will last for over an hour at full speed (4-5 hours at 40% speed)


4 - 5 hrs at 1.75 hp = 4,608,000 joules.

12 volt marine battery capacity = 1,728,000 joules

Running the battery to 50% capacity gives 864,000 joules

4,608,000/864,000 = 5.33

Conclusion: To run 4 hrs at 40% would reguire over 5 batteries. That's about 200 lbs of weight, which is significantly more than the weight of a 5 hp outboard plus 4-5 hrs worth of gas.

Disclaimer: all figures are estimates, my math is good, but my error checking is poor. I don't own stock in anything or represent anyone but me.


----------



## Nabstar

You're thinking 12 volt standard battery. ePropulsion uses a 1000+ Watt lithium polymer battery. About 4 times the number of volts. I've personally run my RIB through the harbor at about half speed for this length of time ....... but I'm not a battery expert ..... I just know what I've done. Oh, and did I mention that there's no gear shifter to reach for? Forward, neutral and reverse are part of the tiller grip. Extremely convenient.


----------



## taffrail

Some Solos for sale in the Coastal Bend:https://brownsville.craigslist.org/boa/d/harlingen-solo-skiff-4hp-outboard/6786438024.html

https://sanmarcos.craigslist.org/boa/d/canyon-lake-soloskiff-2017/6757676314.html

Last one appears to be nicer and is closer to fresh water than salt.


----------



## Vertigo

Website says 324 watt-hrs for battery which is about 115,000 joules. No way that converts to 4 hp for 4-5 hrs.


----------



## dranrab

Nabstar said:


> I see so many people talking about which gas engine to buy ..... but the best alternative for these skiffs is an ePropulsion electric engine. They www.fourseas.com (US distributor) sells the "Spirit" electric motor which is equal to a 3-4 horse. The reasons for electric over gas are so many. They only weigh 40 lbs. and separate into two pieces which make it WAY easier to carry and install. The battery floats, it's a direct drive so it's utterly silent, electric has WAY more torque than a gas outboard, the battery will last for over an hour at full speed (4-5 hours at 40% speed) and they need no maintenance. I wouldn't recommend a Torqeedo electric as they're known to have corrosion issues and have a whining sound. The ePropulsion Spirit will do circles around a gas engine, make no noise and will push a skiff perfectly. I'm just saying. I use one on an 11' inflatable boat and it has more than enough power.


Welcome to the forum. Tell us more about your product. How long have these been on the market? How long is the warranty? How many hours at half throttle can you get off one of the $1000 batteries? What is the cost of the motor and does that include a battery?


----------



## hipshot

Since this thread has been resurrected I'll toss in my dos centavos. I've owned a Solo for three years now. I think I've developed a pretty fair assessment of its capabilities, its strengths, and its shortcomings.

First off, I'd like to ask *Curtis Wright*: *Fella, have you ever actually been in a SoloSkiff? If you have, and found it to be no more stable than a kayak, you must be the most uncoordinated klutz on earth! Stay away from boats under 40' man; you're gonna get yourself hurt!*

Now that that's out of the way, here's my story: I grew up in boats, and I've owned and operated them all my life. Big boats and little boats. Sail and power. I've worked in boats (in law enforcement and as a commercial fisherman, as well as a fishing guide), and I've been a boating safety instructor for Texas Parks & Wildlife and for the Coast Guard Auxiliary. So over the years (I was born in the forties) I've probably learned a thing or two. Maybe even three........

When I moved to Houston from Coral Gables in early '72 I fished the salt for about a year. But it was a long drive, and I refocused on fresh water and on my other obsession, hunting. I ran a bass boat and eventually started guiding for several years, going from a fulltime cop (after a crooked Sheriff ordered me to lie) to part time. But the bride wasn't happy with the paycheck parity issues, and so I went back to fulltime police work. NOT for that Sheriff. I didn't want to guide part time, and I sold the bass boat and got a kayak. I went back to my salt water roots, chasing reds in the marsh and trying to feed them craft fur. I'd forgotten just how much I missed the salt...... 

My yak was an OK Trident 13. A really great boat. But I had to put in for the time off for our weeklong trips to the coast well in advance, and I have a talent for picking the windiest weeks of the year. I spent too many days on the bank, desperate to throw some craft fur at some reds, watching the whitecaps roll by, knowing there was no way to fight that wind with a paddle. So the bride and I saved our shekels, and I bought an OK Torque. It's got a 30 lb. thrust trolling motor that drops in to the tankwell. Yeehaw! I had no trouble standing up in the Trident, and standing up in that Torque with that 63 lb. battery down in the hull was like standing up in an aircraft carrier. So now I could laugh at the wind, and I could extend my range somewhat. But..........

As kayak fishing got more and more popular, I found that I could launch an hour or more before daylight, paddle or troll my butt off to get to my magic marsh, and slide on in at sunup only to find it already full of kayaks. Aggravating.......

So I began researching alternatives. I kept coming back to the SoloSkiff, for several reasons. I liked the open transom; if I stuff a wave (done that more than once over the years) the water runs right out. I wouldn't be wallowing around with a cockpit full of water at night in the ICW after a rogue wake from a barge swamped me. The Ambush (which carried the Beavertail brand back then) was another attractive option, but the closed transom was the dealbreaker when compared to the Solo. I initially wanted the fiberglass Solo, but Tom (SKIFFGUY) was trying to get the rotomolded Solo into production. Being somewhat familiar with the Mitzi skiffs, I felt that Tom was a very credible boat designer, and I had several long conversations with him. He was always available, always responded to my calls and emails, and my perception was that he was very honest and straightforward to deal with. And he pointed out that since I fish around a lot of oysters, the rotomolded hull would hold up a lot better for me. 

So I got a Solo. After fishing in it a few times I figured out how I wanted to rig it. So here's MY setup; you may want it different, but here's something to look at, anyway. I bought a Yak Attack 2-piece 8' Park N Pole, with two extra 4' sections, to make a 16' push pole. It floats, and it's smaller diameter than a standard push pole. It works fine for the Solo, but I wouldn't want to try it with a larger or heavier boat. I finally mounted a stainless seat swivel on top of the hatch, with a plastic seat on it. It raised me 5" and made operating the boat much more comfortable. I run a 5 HP Tohatsu. And no, I haven't had any carburetor issues yet. The first time I took it out was on St. Charles Bay. The wind was screaming; no way I'd have tried paddling in that. At half throttle in the tight chop on that shallow bay, I was driving through -- not over -- the waves, which were probably 2 to 2 1/2 footers. Not at all scary going upwind, but with the transom amidships handling was a bit loose in following seas. Note: on my trip to the Keys last year I went down a narrow channel on a falling tide with a really strong current (we don't get those huge tides here) and idled down going under a bridge. I suddenly found myself sideways in the current; it startled me for a second. I feel that the transom location was a large factor there, although throttling down so low was undoubtedly the primary factor. Anyway, there is nothing really deficient in the handling, you just need to learn the boat. My one problem with the split tail design is that you can't raise the outboard to run skinny. Running at anything other than dead ahead with the outboard raised causes the prop to hit the sponsons. So you need just over a foot to run clean. Anything shallower requires a pole, paddle, or getting out and pushing / dragging. The boat paddles and poles okay. Not great, but okay. I like to get out on foot and stalk a fish when I can; the Solo can make a little bit of noise in the waves if not anchored with the bow dead upwind. I mounted a couple of chocks on the bow for that reason. I like to sit sidesaddle in the yak and crabwalk along, looking for fish, and the Solo allows this. Most other skiffs don't. So whether crabwalking or poling, when I spot fish I ease a mushroom over on a short line which is run through one of the bow chocks, and the Solo sits silently. I can ease up and try to slap the fish on the head with a fly. I weigh 190, and I can stand on the gunwales of my Soloskiff. I have stood on the front deck, although the cockpit is a better choice.

When I mounted my transducer Tom strongly advised against mounting it inside the hull. But I don't like wires exposed, and I don't like transom mounted transducers. I used a small router to remove the foam over the solid plastic in the hull, and I used Marine Goop (the kayaker's best friend) to mount the transducer in the hull. It's been working great ever since. I have fallen out of it once. I was fishing a narrow gut in a strong tidal flow, and I was anchored off the bow and staked off in the stern. I hung my fly line on some brush. Standing on the gunwale, I was hyperextended trying to shake the line loose, and took a header. Not a boat stability problem; it was a "old fart trying to take a shortcut" problem.

One of my fishing buddies weighs about 250. He has no problems with his SoloSkiff. I have carried mine in the bed of my truck with a bed extender. However, since one of the guys we fish with is boatless, I usually bring a yak for him. Because I generally take my RV to the coast, I procured a trailer for the Solo and built an aluminum rack to carry one or two yaks above the Solo, and that is how I generally haul it. It's easy to dry launch and recover. 

If you kayak with a bunch of friends and buy a SoloSkiff, be prepared for some ribbing. But bring your towrope. Because at the end of the day, facing a long paddle back into the wind, your Solo and your rope will suddenly be the most popular team on the bay.


----------



## MAK

hipshot said:


> Since this thread has been resurrected I'll toss in my dos centavos. I've owned a Solo for three years now. I think I've developed a pretty fair assessment of its capabilities, its strengths, and its shortcomings.


Very informative post. Thanks


----------



## dranrab

Great post Hipshot. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle Grimes

hipshot said:


> Since this thread has been resurrected I'll toss in my dos centavos. I've owned a Solo for three years now. I think I've developed a pretty fair assessment of its capabilities, its strengths, and its shortcomings.
> 
> First off, I'd like to ask *Curtis Wright*: *Fella, have you ever actually been in a SoloSkiff? If you have, and found it to be no more stable than a kayak, you must be the most uncoordinated klutz on earth! Stay away from boats under 40' man; you're gonna get yourself hurt!*
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, here's my story: I grew up in boats, and I've owned and operated them all my life. Big boats and little boats. Sail and power. I've worked in boats (in law enforcement and as a commercial fisherman, as well as a fishing guide), and I've been a boating safety instructor for Texas Parks & Wildlife and for the Coast Guard Auxiliary. So over the years (I was born in the forties) I've probably learned a thing or two. Maybe even three........
> 
> When I moved to Houston from Coral Gables in early '72 I fished the salt for about a year. But it was a long drive, and I refocused on fresh water and on my other obsession, hunting. I ran a bass boat and eventually started guiding for several years, going from a fulltime cop (after a crooked Sheriff ordered me to lie) to part time. But the bride wasn't happy with the paycheck parity issues, and so I went back to fulltime police work. NOT for that Sheriff. I didn't want to guide part time, and I sold the bass boat and got a kayak. I went back to my salt water roots, chasing reds in the marsh and trying to feed them craft fur. I'd forgotten just how much I missed the salt......
> 
> My yak was an OK Trident 13. A really great boat. But I had to put in for the time off for our weeklong trips to the coast well in advance, and I have a talent for picking the windiest weeks of the year. I spent too many days on the bank, desperate to throw some craft fur at some reds, watching the whitecaps roll by, knowing there was no way to fight that wind with a paddle. So the bride and I saved our shekels, and I bought an OK Torque. It's got a 30 lb. thrust trolling motor that drops in to the tankwell. Yeehaw! I had no trouble standing up in the Trident, and standing up in that Torque with that 63 lb. battery down in the hull was like standing up in an aircraft carrier. So now I could laugh at the wind, and I could extend my range somewhat. But..........
> 
> As kayak fishing got more and more popular, I found that I could launch an hour or more before daylight, paddle or troll my butt off to get to my magic marsh, and slide on in at sunup only to find it already full of kayaks. Aggravating.......
> 
> So I began researching alternatives. I kept coming back to the SoloSkiff, for several reasons. I liked the open transom; if I stuff a wave (done that more than once over the years) the water runs right out. I wouldn't be wallowing around with a cockpit full of water at night in the ICW after a rogue wake from a barge swamped me. The Ambush (which carried the Beavertail brand back then) was another attractive option, but the closed transom was the dealbreaker when compared to the Solo. I initially wanted the fiberglass Solo, but Tom (SKIFFGUY) was trying to get the rotomolded Solo into production. Being somewhat familiar with the Mitzi skiffs, I felt that Tom was a very credible boat designer, and I had several long conversations with him. He was always available, always responded to my calls and emails, and my perception was that he was very honest and straightforward to deal with. And he pointed out that since I fish around a lot of oysters, the rotomolded hull would hold up a lot better for me.
> 
> So I got a Solo. After fishing in it a few times I figured out how I wanted to rig it. So here's MY setup; you may want it different, but here's something to look at, anyway. I bought a Yak Attack 2-piece 8' Park N Pole, with two extra 4' sections, to make a 16' push pole. It floats, and it's smaller diameter than a standard push pole. It works fine for the Solo, but I wouldn't want to try it with a larger or heavier boat. I finally mounted a stainless seat swivel on top of the hatch, with a plastic seat on it. It raised me 5" and made operating the boat much more comfortable. I run a 5 HP Tohatsu. And no, I haven't had any carburetor issues yet. The first time I took it out was on St. Charles Bay. The wind was screaming; no way I'd have tried paddling in that. At half throttle in the tight chop on that shallow bay, I was driving through -- not over -- the waves, which were probably 2 to 2 1/2 footers. Not at all scary going upwind, but with the transom amidships handling was a bit loose in following seas. Note: on my trip to the Keys last year I went down a narrow channel on a falling tide with a really strong current (we don't get those huge tides here) and idled down going under a bridge. I suddenly found myself sideways in the current; it startled me for a second. I feel that the transom location was a large factor there, although throttling down so low was undoubtedly the primary factor. Anyway, there is nothing really deficient in the handling, you just need to learn the boat. My one problem with the split tail design is that you can't raise the outboard to run skinny. Running at anything other than dead ahead with the outboard raised causes the prop to hit the sponsons. So you need just over a foot to run clean. Anything shallower requires a pole, paddle, or getting out and pushing / dragging. The boat paddles and poles okay. Not great, but okay. I like to get out on foot and stalk a fish when I can; the Solo can make a little bit of noise in the waves if not anchored with the bow dead upwind. I mounted a couple of chocks on the bow for that reason. I like to sit sidesaddle in the yak and crabwalk along, looking for fish, and the Solo allows this. Most other skiffs don't. So whether crabwalking or poling, when I spot fish I ease a mushroom over on a short line which is run through one of the bow chocks, and the Solo sits silently. I can ease up and try to slap the fish on the head with a fly. I weigh 190, and I can stand on the gunwales of my Soloskiff. I have stood on the front deck, although the cockpit is a better choice.
> 
> When I mounted my transducer Tom strongly advised against mounting it inside the hull. But I don't like wires exposed, and I don't like transom mounted transducers. I used a small router to remove the foam over the solid plastic in the hull, and I used Marine Goop (the kayaker's best friend) to mount the transducer in the hull. It's been working great ever since. I have fallen out of it once. I was fishing a narrow gut in a strong tidal flow, and I was anchored off the bow and staked off in the stern. I hung my fly line on some brush. Standing on the gunwale, I was hyperextended trying to shake the line loose, and took a header. Not a boat stability problem; it was a "old fart trying to take a shortcut" problem.
> 
> One of my fishing buddies weighs about 250. He has no problems with his SoloSkiff. I have carried mine in the bed of my truck with a bed extender. However, since one of the guys we fish with is boatless, I usually bring a yak for him. Because I generally take my RV to the coast, I procured a trailer for the Solo and built an aluminum rack to carry one or two yaks above the Solo, and that is how I generally haul it. It's easy to dry launch and recover.
> 
> If you kayak with a bunch of friends and buy a SoloSkiff, be prepared for some ribbing. But bring your towrope. Because at the end of the day, facing a long paddle back into the wind, your Solo and your rope will suddenly be the most popular team on the bay.


----------



## Kyle Grimes

Good info as I am in the market to buy one.


----------



## Ronel10

I owned a solo skiff for 2 years. I enjoyed fishing out of it, but it was not the right platform for me. The flats that I fish are just far enough away from my local landing that a boat ride at 10 MPH took too much time to get there (20 min) on evenings when I had a limited evening fishing window. I did not have a trailer and would launch the boat from the bed of my truck. I discovered that I could launch it from a bank in my neighborhood at high tide. That made it much easier to access some local high tide flats, but it was never easy to launch and retrieve the boat from the bank. It was doable, but it was not easy. I considered buying a trailer to see if that would make the process easier, but in the end, I decided to sell the boat. For now, I am using my larger bay boat and a paddle board to access certain areas. I never felt "safe" in the solo skiff when I would fish until sunset and ride home at dusk. Even with lights, the boat is hard for others to see. 

One important lesson to keep in mind - I have owned and operated boats for most of my life (in my mid 40s now). I'm in decent shape, and I have good balance (still surf, paddle board, etc). Yet I still managed to fall out of the boat once while running. My pole started to fall out of the boat, and I instinctively let go of the tiller motor and reached for the pole. That caused the motor to lurch to the left and dumped my out of the boat. I made a HUGE mistake and did not have my lanyard to the kill switch wrapped tightly around my wrist and the boat kept going. Fortunately, I was in a small creek and the boat ran into the marsh beside me and stopped. I had to swim over and pull it out. Very difficult lesson to learn that could have ended much worse. So, wear your life jacket and your kill switch ... even experienced boaters can make mistakes.

Things I enjoyed:
Very stable to stand and pole.
Solo fly fishing in the evenings is/was awesome
Being able to cover more ground that fishing from a paddle board or kayak
Infinite number of ways to set up the boat to suit your fishing style

Things that I did not enjoy:
Not as easy to launch from a bank as a kayak or paddle board
Harder to load and unload from truck than a kayak or paddle board
Range was not as far as I would have liked. 
Boat does not handle well in a following sea.
Can be a wet ride in the wind.
Storage space is limited

All in all - I think it is a great boat for some, but it definitely not the right boat for everyone. If I had a different fishing situation or easier access to certain spots, I probably would have kept the boat. Instead, I decided that it was not the best fit for me. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## dranrab

Ronel10 said:


> I never felt "safe" in the solo skiff when I would fish until sunset and ride home at dusk. Even with lights, the boat is hard for others to see.
> 
> One important lesson to keep in mind - I have owned and operated boats for most of my life (in my mid 40s now). I'm in decent shape, and I have good balance (still surf, paddle board, etc). Yet I still managed to fall out of the boat once while running. My pole started to fall out of the boat, and I instinctively let go of the tiller motor and reached for the pole. That caused the motor to lurch to the left and dumped my out of the boat. I made a HUGE mistake and did not have my lanyard to the kill switch wrapped tightly around my wrist and the boat kept going. Fortunately, I was in a small creek and the boat ran into the marsh beside me and stopped. I had to swim over and pull it out. Very difficult lesson to learn that could have ended much worse. So, wear your life jacket and your kill switch ... even experienced boaters can make mistakes.


Thanks for sharing your experience with the forum. With modern PFDs as comfortable as they are and kill switches posing no burden at all, I am surprised by people's reluctance to use them. I guess the mentality that "it won't happen to me" runs strong among us. 

I bothers me a bit when folks suggest that smaller craft are hard to see. They aren't hard to see at all. Heck folks avoid 8" crab pot floats without any trouble. In the area's I operate in there are lots of kayaks. I can see them easily from a long distance away. If you are suggesting they may not grab the attention of an inattentive boater the way a larger boat might, then I suppose you are right. People pull out in front of semis on the road and say "I didn't see it." Does that mean it was hard to see? Nope. It means the operator wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Ronel10

dranrab said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with the forum. With modern PFDs as comfortable as they are and kill switches posing no burden at all, I am surprised by people's reluctance to use them. I guess the mentality that "it won't happen to me" runs strong among us.
> 
> I bothers me a bit when folks suggest that smaller craft are hard to see. They aren't hard to see at all. Heck folks avoid 8" crab pot floats without any trouble. In the area's I operate in there are lots of kayaks. I can see them easily from a long distance away. If you are suggesting they may not grab the attention of an inattentive boater the way a larger boat might, then I suppose you are right. People pull out in front of semis on the road and say "I didn't see it." Does that mean it was hard to see? Nope. It means the operator wasn't paying attention.


I did not have problems during the day. I was more worried at dusk as the sun was setting. Sorry if that was not clear in my post.


----------

